# I'm a Newbie



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

]Welcome! =]

I'm Mandi, i'm 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding. I don't compete, just ride for pleasure. Been riding consistently for aboout 7 years, start western and after about 4 years tried jumping and switched to english.

Good luck with everything!
And have fun around here!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

